# The Coffee Bean



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to post this so if I have put it in the wrong section I apologise!! My business, like a lot of other small self employed outfits was pretty much shut down overnight. I can't run my mobile espresso bar and can't do vehicle conversions at present. I just wanted to say that I am still taking orders for coffee equipment and for conversions....in some cases I will be able to send stuff out, some I won't (depends on status of suppliers in this lockdown!) but please take a look at the website https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/ to see if there is anything that you may need. Any trade at all at the moment is hugely appreciated! If you are thinking of starting a mobile coffee business once this madness is over - please get in touch to discuss your requirements and if you want to order anything, we will be able to get your conversion sorted as soon as the lockdown is lifted. Thanks for taking the time to read this . Stay safe everyone!

Andy


----------

